# Transportation chair warns Uber Lyft against missing upcoming hearing.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://thehill.com/policy/technolo...ber-lyft-against-missing-upcoming-hearing?amp


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's hope they miss it.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

observer said:


> https://thehill.com/policy/technolo...ber-lyft-against-missing-upcoming-hearing?amp


Uber and Lyft are above any US laws as they have made clear. We are no longer a country that gets ahead through merit but instead through money, connections, and pure exploitation of people. Just look at what Dara, the Iranian CEO of Uber, stated regarding the legislation passed in California.....said they won't honor it! What? Since when does Uber dictate what laws they follow and which they conveniently don't? I have the answer....since its inception. They can do whatever they want and they do it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee Chairman Peter DeFazio (D-Ore.) on Monday sent letters to ride-sharing giants Uber and Lyft warning them not to miss an upcoming hearing."_
Letter basically says "We've been a useless do-nothing congress who don't give a shit about our constituents, and we can't raise money to protect our seats, so please _"contribute"_ some money to us, and we'll leave you alone.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh would I love to be a fly on the wall when neither of them show up... What's he gonna do....not shyt just like they have always done... Big talk that will amount to nothing...seriously someone please tell me what if any repercussions U/L might face that throwing money at won't solve just like they have done in the past... There is none...

U/L will continue to do whatever they want... Don't get your hopes up people nothing is going to change..


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Oh would I love to be a fly on the wall when neither of them show up... What's he gonna do....not shyt just like they have always done... Big talk that will amount to nothing...seriously someone please tell me what if any repercussions U/L might face that throwing money at won't solve just like they have done in the past... There is none...
> 
> U/L will continue to do whatever they want... Don't get your hopes up people nothing is going to change..


They could change the Federal Arbitration Act to remove the ability for TNC's to use a mandatory arbitration clause, for starters.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They could change the Federal Arbitration Act to remove the ability for TNC's to use a mandatory arbitration clause, for starters.


The problem is the word could... And even that can be fixed with enough money... Obviously losing money is something both of these companies are amazing at...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dekero said:


> The problem is the word could... And even that can be fixed with enough money... Obviously losing money is something both of these companies are amazing at...


Well, they may not need to if that appeals court rules the FAA doesn't apply to rideshare(interstate commerce).


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> Uber and Lyft are above any US laws as they have made clear. Just look at what Dara, the Iranian CEO of Uber, stated regarding the legislation passed in California.....said they won't honor it!


Why do you keep spreading FAKE NEWS? They said they WILL follow the law. They just feel it doesn't apply to them. BIG difference.
Try to be more accurate.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Why do you keep spreading FAKE NEWS? They said they WILL follow the law. They just feel it doesn't apply to them. BIG difference.
> Try to be more accurate.


Why let facts get in the way of a post?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Why do you keep spreading FAKE NEWS? They said they WILL follow the law. They just feel it doesn't apply to them. BIG difference.
> Try to be more accurate.


They aren't refusing to follow the law, they are just claiming that they are in their own little world and the law doesn't apply.

They are going to continue that charade to the bitter end.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

observer said:


> https://thehill.com/policy/technolo...ber-lyft-against-missing-upcoming-hearing?amp


Uber and Lyft are blowing off Congress
Lawmakers' attention has been drawn to Uber and Lyft after reports about the companies' safety practices and treatment of riders.

The ride-hailing giants chose not to send representatives to a congressional inquiry aimed at examining their safety and labor practices.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/tech...r-lyft-safety-companies-are-blowing-them-off/


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yet another media outlet focused on the treatment of riders... The only time it even mentioned driver treatment was on how drivers treated riders.. what a constant crock of shyt.... Maybe one day we might get a leg up... Smh


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Uber and Lyft are above any US laws as they have made clear. We are no longer a country that gets ahead through merit but instead through money, connections, and pure exploitation of people. Just look at what Dara, the Iranian CEO of Uber, stated regarding the legislation passed in California.....said they won't honor it! What? Since when does Uber dictate what laws they follow and which they conveniently don't? I have the answer....since its inception. They can do whatever they want and they do it.


Maybe immigration should look at Dara, it would be a pleasure to see him deported.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They aren't refusing to follow the law, they are just claiming that they are in their own little world and the law doesn't apply.
> 
> They are going to continue that charade to the bitter end.


Until the courts would bring them to reality.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> _"House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee Chairman Peter DeFazio (D-Ore.) on Monday sent letters to ride-sharing giants Uber and Lyft warning them not to miss an upcoming hearing."_
> Letter basically says "We've been a useless do-nothing congress who don't give a shit about our constituents, and we can't raise money to protect our seats, so please _"contribute"_ some money to us, and we'll leave you alone.


They have been promised jobs as LOBBYISTS for Lyft & Uber after being voted out.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Maybe immigration should look at Dara, it would be a pleasure to see him deported.


Adorable ? you're on a First name basis with Khosrowshahi.
US Gov would rather deport U than a wealthy businessman paying taxes and making campaign contributions.
Just saying. Reality sucks ✔


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Adorable ? you're on a First name basis with Khosrowshahi.


Of course I'm on a first name basis, Dara's real name is @sshole.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> They have been promised jobs as LOBBYISTS for Lyft & Uber after being voted out.


They need to be fornicated by friendly and salivating robots. 24/7 for fun.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Well, they may not need to if that appeals court rules the FAA doesn't apply to rideshare(interstate commerce).


The FAA regulates air travel--not ground travel.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Until the courts would bring them to reality.


I'm pretty sure that would be a bitter end.. right?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be a bitter end.. right?


Today, even if he previously said that "Uber does the right thing, period", Dara is doing exactly what Kalanick did in the past to the local laws - ignore them.

At their size and with their human potential, Uber and Lyft should easily adjust to the new rule, if they'll be legit businesses as they claim they are.

If Uber and Lyft couldn't adjust and operate under the new conditions, probably their new and naive investors would wake up and understand something is wrong with either the pretended overinflated size/value of the companies, or their human business performance, incapable to reshape their models under the new official rules.

At this point their objective is to scam the drivers.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

There are going to be some Federal rules and regulations put in place to regulate the rideshare industry. Most everyone knows what has been going on with the rideshare industry and the regulations are overdue. 

It is customary, when regulations are being considered, to invite industry members to testify and participate as the rules and regulations are being written. The idea is that the organizations being regulated know more about their industry and can provide useful information to insure that the rules and regulations are being written with input from many sides. 

If Uber and Lyft choose not to participate then that is their decision. When the new rules and regulations are discussed and eventually passed, they will be able to honestly claim that Uber and Lyft were invited to participate, but chose not to.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Adorable ? you're on a First name basis with Khosrowshahi.
> US Gov would rather deport U than a wealthy businessman paying taxes and making campaign contributions.
> Just saying. Reality sucks ✔


You do realize calling the CEO by his first name is an insult to him.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You do realize calling the CEO by his first name is an insult to him.


I'm more confident you can't spell Khosrowshahi ✔


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> I'm more confident you can't spell Khosrowshahi ✔


? you have that right, miracles will never cease ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I can but it requires ctr-c ctr-V to do it consisently.

Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi 


see i just did it a whole bunch of times.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi Khosrowshahi


Excellent ?
Step 2
Pronunciation
Khosrowshahi = cause-roe-SHAW-hee

Sundar Pichai, CEO of Google = soon-dar pi-chai
Satya Nadella CEO of Microsoft = sat-ya na-della
Jeff Bezos, Founder CEO Amazon and owner Washington Post= BAY-zos

next weeks class
Weights & Measures: metric v. imperial


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You do realize calling the CEO by his first name is an insult to him.


As long as one calls him the Uber CEO or Dara, there is no problem to understand who's who.

In order to differentiate him from other Khosrowshahis - Lili (mother), Ashgar/Gary (father), Kaveh (brother), Mehrad (brother), Hassan (uncle), Farzad "Fuzzy"(cousin), Amir (cousin), Alex (son), Chloe (daughter), Hayes Epic (son), Hugo Gubrit (son), Sidney (wife) - one needs to call him Dara.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

All these SBags didn’t get wealthy by being decent people.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> All these SBags didn't get wealthy by being decent people.


Calling him Dara is no insult.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Calling him Dara is no insult.


? you don't know the culture he comes from.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> ? you don't know the culture he comes from.


This is not about the culture he comes from, but about the culture he lives in.

There is neither Uber in Iran, nor Uber/rideshare discussion forums in Farsi.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> This is not about the culture he comes from, but about the culture he lives in.


You can take the boy out of his culture, but you can't take his culture out of him.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You can take the boy out of his culture, but you can't take his culture out of him.


If one wants to perform in a different culture, one needs to adjust to that specific culture, not vice versa. People won't change places, but places would change the people.

And I partially agree with what you're saying about "culture" as a general term, regarding the understanding and the respect for a "different" set of values generated by a different chain of events called history. With all these being said, I agree how if he goes to Iran (or if he goes to a very tight Iranian community outside of the Iranian borders), your statement would entirely apply.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The FAA regulates air travel--not ground travel.


ICC


----------

